# street dog in my yard- no crates



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi there-
There is a pregnant street dog I have befriended. I just confirmation that we have a potential home for her to try this weekend. I let her into the yard, thinking we could let her stay here until she delivers, but my 2 pups (1yo) are very energetic. SHe did just snark at one them who then left her alone. She raised her lip to the other, who then backed off. However, they are very persistent, I need to go pick up my son from school, and I'm weary of leaving them alone here, if only for 20 minutes. 

Ad what about all the other details? we don't really have a separate space for her- I have no idea about delivering puppies- will my other dogs be a pain in the neck to her? Does she need a private space? 

She's done quite well on the street, no reason she needs to be here now other than the potential home.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

To late for picking your son up at school. . .how did they do? 

Do you have a garage, barn, shed or something like that? She isn't going to want to deliver her puppies with a couple of teenagers bouncing around. Do the potential new owners know anything about caring for puppies? Or will you keep her until the pups are old enough?


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Willowy! Sarah has never lived in a house environment, and left as I opened the port large gate and drove out. 


We actually do have a HUGE barn. It is storage right now, but to keep them separated would leave the barn quite dark as it means closing 20 foot tall doors. But it can easily be done! 

My dogs really liked her. she's just tired and heavy right now and has no patience for them. 

I was thinking, if it works out, to keep new mama and pups together until about 8-10 weeks, then get her spayed (does it work that way? a spay right after birth? I know my sister did that, but she is human.) then off the the farm, which while very safe for her is not like a home in a city which is what I have.




Willowy said:


> To late for picking your son up at school. . .how did they do?
> 
> Do you have a garage, barn, shed or something like that? She isn't going to want to deliver her puppies with a couple of teenagers bouncing around. Do the potential new owners know anything about caring for puppies? Or will you keep her until the pups are old enough?


----------



## Twin City Dog (Jun 28, 2012)

Bless you for giving this girl a spot!


----------



## hub3 (Jul 10, 2010)

Usually spay is done 2+ months after birth. Most states require by law that puppies are not given away or sold until they are at least 8 weeks old. Keeping them together for at least that long if not longer if you can is very important for their social health and development, they learn a tremendous amount from eachother about how to play properly. Have you raised puppies before? Once weaned (~5weeks) it is absolutely exhausting and will take every ounce of energy and patience you have . Poop machines! They need first sets of vaccines before they leave your home, you MUST not send them away unvaccinated.

Buy one of those kiddie pools and line it with blankets, the edge of the pool will be high enough to keep the pups inside of it and prevent them from wandering too far away from mamma. She can get in and out to take a break from them when she wants, keep your other dogs away from her - can you go buy an expen of you don't have a crate? Expens (or a free standing baby play pen) work great.

Also, she has probably had horrible nutrition if she is a stray, you can offer her some calcium rich food like cottage cheese to help her get ready for the big drain she will experience when she starts nursing.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

No kiddie pools, no ex-pens, no cottage cheese. I'm not sure she'll let me keep her in the barn. Can you move a dog once it starts labor?

About 10% of dogs her are vaccinated.

As it stands right now, I can't get her to stay here, but we have found a farm for her. I think if we supply all their needs, he'll be willing to take on the rest. he is quite poor.

She is actually quite well fed by merchants- she was eating kidney and liver with rice tonight.

I've only cared for my 2 dogs- rescued them last year at 4 weeks old. But a litter, never. I know nothing.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing to see here.


----------

